# Ogden Hybrid Hayrunner



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have briefly mentioned these rakes in the past. I am trying to find some firsthand information on the impression/satisfaction of these rakes. If any of our folks use this rake I would like to hear from you. Or, if any of your neighbors or acquaintances use this rake I would a appreciate a inquiry on them.

Regards, Mike

http://ogdenmetalworks.com/hybrid-hay-runner/2564460


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Neighbor has one,he mainly rakes rd ditches with it,which is hell on a rake.I did ask him how he liked it and he said he liked it.They had just got it and haven't asked since so idk how well it's holding up.

With the frame on the back side of wheels instead of the front it should be a lot better and not wrap or bunch hay like the cheaper carted rakes.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I have not seen one in action but I like what I read & see in their sales literature.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Really thinking about one just came to my attention a couple of weeks ago looks to be well built. Made in the good ol USA too. walking tandem wheels look like a good option along with the split kicker wheels.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Friend has had one for 2 years now. Very well made. That will be my next rake if I buy new.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I know a couple hay farmers using them.They really like them. Local John Deere dealerships sells them. They are expensive, but I think they are the heaviest built V rake I know. I use a Kuhn SR110, my next rake will be an Ogden.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

ozarkian said:


> I know a couple hay farmers using them.They really like them. Local John Deere dealerships sells them. They are expensive, but I think they are the heaviest built V rake I know. I use a Kuhn SR110, my next rake will be an Ogden.


They are not even close to the heaviest V rake made.Vermeer,Circle C,Darf and Rowse all make much heavier duty high capacity rakes.

They prly are one of the heaviest carted V rakes but the main difference is they push the rake wheels instead of pull them like a high capacity rake does.


----------



## shamrockkidno2 (May 16, 2017)

I bought a lightly used 12 wheel, with the kicker wheels and tandem axle at the Brinkley auction in Idabel, Ok. I have only raked about 50 acres of moderate to heavy hay, I really like it , hay doesn't bunch up when you turn and with the spring assist wheels it rides more gentle on the ground but still does a very good job raking . It is a well built rake and I would buy it again. I hope to bale hay later this week weather permitting and I will post a video


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

shamrockkidno2 said:


> I hope to bale hay later this week weather permitting and I will post a video


That would be great....I would especially be interested in watching the rake corner.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> That would be great....I would especially be interested in watching the rake corner.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike: Do you leave the wheels down when cornering?

I found that a down-and-back pattern works best for me. I lift the wheels to make U-turns. I have not lost a tooth since I started doing this. I make long, straight trips, then do the ends with two windrows. I just clip the tail ends on the down-and-back windrows to make it easier to bale.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I do leave the wheels down on going around a field about 3 times.....then I go back and forth like you Ralph. I try to make a nice easy sweeping corner on those 3 rounds so that I don't have a sharp turn with my accumulator in tow with my baler. And another thing is that my wheel rake is old as the hills. I bought it when they first came out and it is what one would call well used. It still works good in a straight.

If I was round baling, I would do it exactly like you Ralph.....but I have to plan for my accumulator with small squares.

When I am in grass hay I usually use a rotary rake.

I use the wheel rake when I am combining two windrows of alfalfa and I am trying to save time for my baling window.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> I do leave the wheels down on going around a field about 3 times.....then I go back and forth like you Ralph. I try to make a nice easy sweeping corner on those 3 rounds so that I don't have a sharp turn with my accumulator in tow with my baler. And another thing is that my wheel rake is old as the hills. I bought it when they first came out and it is what one would call well used. It still works good in a straight.
> 
> If I was round baling, I would do it exactly like you Ralph.....but I have to plan for my accumulator with small squares.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I use the same down-and-back pattern when square baling with the bale baskets. In either case, squares or round, I will bale the outside windrows first, then d-and-b, skipping one or two windrows to make my turns. (Bale to the song: "Give me 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around.)

Ralph


----------



## shamrockkidno2 (May 16, 2017)

Vol said:


> That would be great....I would especially be interested in watching the rake corner.
> 
> Regards, Mike


after using this rake again in some really thick hay "over 5 rolls per acre, 4x5 tight bales" I had to take the kicker wheels off and take the front wheels off.its a 12 wheel rake. . The hay was so thick it would ball up. I couldnt get in the field any sooner because of wet weather.i used it later on lighter hay with all the wheels on except the kicker wheels and it did a great job, no balling up on turns but the way the 2 kicker wheels are designed the hay wads up between them and its just a mess. I really like the rake but the kicker wheels dosnt work for me , and I almost alwas fluff anyway. sorry for no vidieo didnt have time. i would buy again minus the kicker wheels


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vermeer now makes a wheel rake with double kicker wheels that are mounted on the tongue up front and out of the way of the main wheels got to solve a lot of clearance issues. I think they are called the VR series.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea shuck....I will look into Vermeer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The bad thing on the Vermeer VR series in my eyes is that the tine wheels are located behind the rake bars instead of the front like the Ogden.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol said:


> The bad thing on the Vermeer VR series in my eyes is that the tine wheels are located behind the rake bars instead of the front like the Ogden.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Agree with you Mike about the wheels behind the frame and the Vermeer also don't have individual spring loaded arms for the wheels. Really do like the kicker wheels mounted on the tongue out of the way. If the Ogden had this instead of the kicker wheels mounted at the rear would look like a near perfect rake.


----------

